# DP and Fribomialgia/Tiredness



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

*Do you experience physical symptoms beyond DP?*​
Only DP symptoms (no visual disturbances at all, just detachment)220.00%Only DP/DR symptoms (visual disturbances besides detachment)220.00%I have extreme pain, extreme tiredness and physical symptoms related to Fibromialgia440.00%I do have physical symptoms but I would not say its Fibromialgia like220.00%


----------



## rui (Apr 27, 2005)

Hi, I was just thinking about how much DP is primary to all of you?

How many of you here experience physical symphoms besides the DP weirdness? How many of you feel the symphoms atributed to the fibromialgia label ? (numbness, electrical feelings, musculoskeletal pain, extreme fatigue, weird pain and aches that come and go, bowel problems, etc)


----------

